# Truck Wanders like mad



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys, my 95 4x4 king cab wanders all over the road. I replaced the ball joints, inner and outer tie rod ends and had the steering box adjusted tighter. Its a bit better but still wanders. Any ideas?


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Forgot I also repacked the wheel bearings.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you tried rotating the tires?


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

checked the rear end too?


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Brand new tires. I guess I havnt thought about 
The back at all..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tires are exhibiting what sounds like broken belts internally.....rub them down and feel for lumps and waves


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Wandering was just as bad on its last pair of tires. Has developed a loud squeek on bumps and when steering.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

All 4 brand spanken new?


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

New enough that they all had all the little rubber nubs on them off my buddy when his truck threw a rod. Less.than 300 ish on them since we had put them on his truck.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Retorque your rear spring U-bolts....and check your frame for cracks near the steering box etc.....


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

Check for a broken frame between the cab and bed too. I had to weld mine there for rust eating it apart. I hear toyota guys got a recall for this kind of stuff but nothing from nissan. made me sad.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm assuming you had a wheel alignment performed?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure your front wheel bearings are tight!!!!!


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I will check all those things! Thanks! If I cant find it soon I will just take it to a shop and have them quote me out. Then I will have a better idea of what to fix myself. The rear shocks look dead, could this be the problem?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

broken belts on tires are easy to diagnose - your steering wheel will actually move at low speeds if you have a broken belt on the steering tires. 
do the nissan front ends utilize an idler arm? a bad idler will most definitely cause a front end to wander.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

well???????????


----------



## stevefrd28 (Jun 22, 2011)

Spbeyond said:


> Hey guys, my 95 4x4 king cab wanders all over the road. I replaced the ball joints, inner and outer tie rod ends and had the steering box adjusted tighter. Its a bit better but still wanders. Any ideas?


I suggest you to take your cab to a certified mechanical shop and get the problem solved.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

That is what I need to do. I am pretty sure its the steering box is just toast. Expensive though!


----------

